# 9/16/08 Report



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Put in a midnight and fished for three hours ( I worked 16 hours and was not staying any longer). Water was muddy and the north wind was rough and chilly.










They filled a gallon ziploc





































Weighted 6.4 lbs. Very thick


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Did anyone else fish?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some nice fish you have in those pics. I bet you were tired after working that long and then going. Those things are pretty thick. I am wondering if the bigger ones are starting to show up because of all the high water we've had. DOesn't that bring the bait in and the fish follow? Anyway, geat job!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That bigger one is THICK. Good job :clap I bet those eyes was hurting after working that 16.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

those are good fish too bad the water was still muddy :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess you got for that short trip. i may head out tonight...not sure yet though. will post a report tomorrow if i go.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

A 21 1/2" flounder weighing over 6 lbs is pretty amazing. I've caught plenty of 22inchers over the years and never had one go over 5 lbs.Usually takes a 24" to bust the 6 lb mark.

Good job!!:clap


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pics. Very nice, I've got to get back out there!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent Pix's.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/17/2008)*A 21 1/2" flounder weighing over 6 lbs is pretty amazing. I've caught plenty of 22inchers over the years and never had one go over 5 lbs.Usually takes a 24" to bust the 6 lb mark.
> 
> Good job!!:clap


 

They all were thicker than most of the ones that I have stuck, it took quite an effort to penetrate the largest one.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i gigged one before gustoff came in...it was shy of 22 inches and weighed 5lbs 15 oz...very thick fish! i am not surprised your fish weighed over 6lbs!

:clap:clap:clap:clap

30fish that night weighed 81lbs!!!!!!

tight lines!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are some good un's. You must have really had the fever to want to go after pulling a shift like that. I can also agree with you on that north wind. I went unprepared with shorts and a sleeveless shirt.:banghead


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Talking with Gnwdad last night about this biggest fish and he said the pix's don't do it justice.



He said the thickness was the same length as the prongs of a 4 prong B & M 4XPK Spearhead.



The tine length on that is 3in.


----------

